# SGI - Stealth Global Holdings



## System (23 August 2018)

Stealth Global Holdings is a distribution group supplying an extensive range of safety, industrial, healthcare and workplace consumable products to business customers.

Stealth primarily serves businesses in the resources, transport, infrastructure, engineering, construction, manufacturing, general trade and industrial sectors.

Stealth's core products are safety, industrial, healthcare and workplace consumable products and their key services include distribution and logistics services, contract supply and on-site inventory management solutions. 

It is anticipated that SGI will list on the ASX during September 2018.

https://www.stealthgi.com


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)

This stock sitting up requesting future acknowledgement. 
Chart since inception and 3 month.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 November 2020)

never heard of this company b4


> Stealth Global Holdings Ltd (SGI) is a distribution group providing a range of safety, industrial, healthcare and workplace consumable products and supply chain solutions to business customers. The Group operates in Australia, UK, Africa, Asia, Europe under three competitive brands, Heatleys Safety and Industrial, Industrial Supply Group, and BSA Brands (UK) a joint venture with Bisley Workwear .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> This stock sitting up requesting future acknowledgement....




had another of those spike days, today. (less is more)

*Trading Update *


> _Stealth’s trading performance continued to improve in 1H 2021, building on the momentum started in the second half of FY2020.  Revenue returned to positive growth, up 7% on 2H 2020_





> _As a result of the change in the Company’s Africa strategy in December 2019 to refocus on more profitable customers, group revenue was down 23% on 1H 2020, however earnings have significantly improved in line with the strategy. The Company delivered a record statutory EBITDA, higher gross margin %, and higher statutory Net Profit on the lower revenue base. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

Through its wholly owned subsidiary, Heatley Sales Pty Ltd, SGI will acquire the business assets of Skipper Transport Parts


Highlights 
• Stealth has agreed to purchase the business assets of Skipper Transport Parts  from Eagers Automotive Limited subsidiary, AMCAP, for a cash consideration of $4.2m. 
• STP is a market leading Australian distributor of Industrial Maintenance, Repair and Operating (MRO), Automotive, Truck & Trailer, Mining, Bus and Agriculture products.  
• Key assets to be acquired include: 
_› Branch store locations in Perth, Albany, Esperance, Karratha, Port Hedland, and its onsite stores operations at several customer locations across Western Australia and Queensland, 
› 34 employees, ~1,250 customers and ~300 suppliers, 
› Technology stock management systems and websites, 
› ~ $0.5m of PP&E and ~ $3.7m of Inventory (~250,000 products in-stock). _
• Stealth forecast that STP is expected to deliver Revenue of ~$18.0m and EBITDA of ~$1.1m within the first 12 months following the completion of the transaction, resulting in an estimated purchase multiple of ~3.8 times forecast EBITDA.  Stealth reported 1H2021 Revenue of $30.4m and underlying EBITDA of $2.1m for the six-months trading to 31 December 2020. The collective annual revenue following completion is ~$90 million. 
• The acquisition will be funded through debt facilities provided by Commonwealth Bank, with transaction completion expected on 31 July 2021.  
• Stealth has also secured a 3-year distribution agreement with AMCAP for the distribution of various Original Equipment Manufacturer ‘OEM’ genuine and after-market parts including Ford and Holden in Western Australia as well as Cummins Filtration, Donaldson and Exide Batteries Australia-wide.  
• STP is a strategic fit and highly complementary to Stealth’s existing operations, allowing all Stealth’s subsidiary businesses and STP to merge and cross-sell to some 75% of all customers with its wide-range product offering and high-touch solutions models across the collective WA sales network.
•


----------

